# Tuckerton, NJ swap



## Barnegatbicycles (Sep 22, 2021)

October 31st. 
244 south green st tuckerton, NJ






__ https://www.facebook.com/351578808211272/posts/4297077586994688


----------



## mike j (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm going to try to make it, have gotten some good scores here before.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 9, 2021)

Mike j if i go ill bring that electric mountain bike for you!!


----------



## Tim s (Oct 12, 2021)

I will try try to make it and bring a few nice bikes to sell. Hopefully the locals will be made aware of the show. Tim


----------



## ddmrk (Oct 12, 2021)

Want Raleigh parts or chopper bikes any condition


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 16, 2021)

Will be stoping by


----------



## kshimp41 (Oct 25, 2021)

Going to try to make it.
Private message me if interested in any of these bikes.  FREE DELIVERY.  Thanks.  Kirby


----------



## kshimp41 (Oct 28, 2021)

Colson Men's Sold
Colson Womens Pending


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 30, 2021)

Are we on for tomorrow?


----------

